# property valuation



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

do estate agents in portugal charge for a property valuation for sale


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, they shouldn't, but I've not found they value a property as your used to from a UK agent, it's generally what do you want might be different in the Algarve. 

You should check to see what people are asking for similar properties in similar location just as a guideline against any advice they have and if you want to sell then it needs to be lower and these days a lot lower.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

No they don't charge.
Canoeman - don't be so pessimistic - we've achieved within 10% of a sensible asking price for our villa twice this year - sadly neither completed - we did this by starting at a reasonable price to attract viewers - not a 'OH my GOD lets give it away price', and kept the villa in the best possible condition / dressed for viewings'
You have to think a little out of the box, we tried Ebay, and a whole load of unusual places to advertise, and also offered the villa for a swap as this would have fit our requirements.
The problem with the market is there aren't many buyers
It doesn't matter if you want half or double the valuation for the property for sale - there simply aren't many people looking at the moment - hopefully it picks up again this year, then i'm sure the giveaway price properties will get snapped up, and those giving them away will spend the next 20 years moaning about it on websites.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe you then had it at a correct price?

Not pessimistic just realistic a lot of people bought at inflated prices so now when it comes to sell the market is more realistic, it depends on what type of seller you are, whether you* need *to sell or *want *to sell, where in second cat, so our house priced at a realistic level for current market, we have a lovely house in a great location, so when we sell we will then move to another area of Portugal, but we can afford to wait.

A friend has had her property on the market now for 2.5 years, they overpaid in first place, then overpaid for basic work etc so 1st selling price wasn't really realistic even then, it has now been dropped by 25% and in that time 3 sales at 15% less than new price have been lost because of no mortgage offers, and 2 offers from cash buyers even lower and that's the sum total of offers with very few other viewings.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Canoeman, I am with you. I would love to sell our house but not at a loss. We did not overpay for it, but we did do a complete reno and find that the work that was put in is not being properly valued. It was a high end reno but the price paid was reasonable.

We have found that people are looking for those desperate to sell (and we aren't) who will be willing to sell at bargain basement prices. 

There are also those who want to buy where they need to do a bit of work, but they are severely underestimating the price that they will pay to have that work done.


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Maybe you then had it at a correct price?
> 
> Not pessimistic just realistic a lot of people bought at inflated prices so now when it comes to sell the market is more realistic, it depends on what type of seller you are, whether you* need *to sell or *want *to sell, where in second cat, so our house priced at a realistic level for current market, we have a lovely house in a great location, so when we sell we will then move to another area of Portugal, but we can afford to wait.
> 
> A friend has had her property on the market now for 2.5 years, they overpaid in first place, then overpaid for basic work etc so 1st selling price wasn't really realistic even then, it has now been dropped by 25% and in that time 3 sales at 15% less than new price have been lost because of no mortgage offers, and 2 offers from cash buyers even lower and that's the sum total of offers with very few other viewings.


Hi so you think anyone who is selling a property at todays climate should be expecting to get 75% of there asking price? is this what your saying ,


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

steve01 said:


> No they don't charge.
> Canoeman - don't be so pessimistic - we've achieved within 10% of a sensible asking price for our villa twice this year - sadly neither completed - we did this by starting at a reasonable price to attract viewers - not a 'OH my GOD lets give it away price', and kept the villa in the best possible condition / dressed for viewings'
> You have to think a little out of the box, we tried Ebay, and a whole load of unusual places to advertise, and also offered the villa for a swap as this would have fit our requirements.
> The problem with the market is there aren't many buyers
> It doesn't matter if you want half or double the valuation for the property for sale - there simply aren't many people looking at the moment - hopefully it picks up again this year, then i'm sure the giveaway price properties will get snapped up, and those giving them away will spend the next 20 years moaning about it on websites.


Hi i have read that portugal property prices are down about 30% on average over the last few years in your opinion is this correct , im thinking of buying but a bit worried in todays climate as theres a lot of talk about portugal coming out of the euro . any advice? thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*No, not at al*l, I'm saying that a lot of people might have bought at inflated prices when the property market was buoyant and mortgages easy to get, the reverse is the current reality so those that *need* to sell might well accept a lot less than asking price


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

canoeman said:


> *No, not at al*l, I'm saying that a lot of people might have bought at inflated prices when the property market was buoyant and mortgages easy to get, the reverse is the current reality so those that *need* to sell might well accept a lot less than asking price


Hi Again do you know of any sites i can look at property for sale , i have looked at lots but there all to expencive for what i am looking for in albufera area , is there any ones you know of? thanks again kind regards.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want cheaper property then look in cheaper areas, certain places will always hold prices and or command a premium, maybe a case at looking at what you can afford and see what and where they are, might even be a better location than Albufera


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

try www.olx.pt immoveis - good mix of stuff from agents and private sellers


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Steve, thanks for olx, i will try it. I am looking for a holiday house somewhere in Aveiro/Coimbra within 4-5 months, but i have not received any answers from agents ! I have sent several emails in Portuguese, in English - no reply at all. There are a lot of houses for 30-40 000 euros in Internet, some of them are habitable enough (according to photos and description), and my family is good DIY, and would prefer to renovate our home ourselves, but I can't contact with sellers or agents, they don't reply. Maybe cheap houses are only a bait and actually this price doesn't exist? 
Could someone share your experience in buying property in Portugal, I would be very appreciative. I do need any advice.

Nadya


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portuguese agents are terrible at replying to e-mails if your contacting one of the franchises like ERA, Remax complain to H/O

What advice?
We've purchased 3 properties here in recent years and following certain basics have not had a single problem a couple of hiccups  

One of the things to bear in mind is that majority of property in the low end price bracket will probably require a project i.e. requires licensed architect drawn plans and approval from Camra (Council) which makes DIY virtually impossible as only licensed builders can do majority of the work.

If you want to follow the DIY renovation route then you need to look at property that has correct paperwork and isn't so bad as to require a project.
Pre 1951 property should have a certificate issued by Camara stating it was built prior to 1951 or if post 1951 a Habitation Licence =	Licença de Habitação or Licença de Utilizaçao


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

agents hardly ever reply to emails, its necessary to telephone
Best of luck


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Steve01 and Canoeman))), i've guessed that agents dislike emails, so, we have to come to Portugal and try to find them in reality. 
Canoeman, thank you for advice, i see you are an expert here. I have read something about renovation, and if you don't mind I ll ask you for some questions later, i will not bother you too much, I promise))


----------

